# Lancer un diaporama ?!



## benoit_J (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème très bête sur mon mac, je n'arrive pas à lancer de diaporama ... 

J'ai testé toutes les commandes possibles que j'ai pu trouver sur internet, mais ça ne change rien. 

Je suis sur un Macbook Pro 13" i5 Lion OSX. 

Petit screen des images en PJ. 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

Deux choses:

1) sélectionnes l'ensemble des photos que tu veux visionner 

du coup tu auras coup d'oeil sur xxx éléments

2) si tu veux le diaporama en plein écran alors pendant le clic droit tu appuis aussi sur la touche alt et là tu auras diaporama

tuto  http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/quicklook.html

sinon encore plus rapide tu sélectionnes tes photos a visionner et tu fais simplement ALT+ESPACE


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Fais :

- sélection des photos que tu veux

- ouvrir avec Aperçu

- barre de menu / Présentation / Diaporama

EDIT : le plus rapide de tout c'est Alt + Espace comme dit Pierrot


----------



## benoit_J (19 Août 2012)

J'ai trouvé ! 

Cmd + alt + Y et également le coup d'oeil ! merci pour les infos.

Au passage : http://213.251.158.168/OSXShortcuts.pdf

Bonne soirée et merci.


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2012)

Alors, en réalité, ce mode de diaporama, c'est du _Coup d'&#339;il_ en plain écran sur les éléments sélectionnés.
Le raccourci peut-être vu en maintenant _Alt_ en étant dans le menu _Fichier_.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Alors, en réalité, ce mode de diaporama, c'est du _Coup d'il_ en plain écran sur les éléments sélectionnés.
> Le raccourci peut-être vu en maintenant _Alt_ en étant dans le menu _Fichier_.


C'est la même chose en faisant Alt + Espace.

Intéressant le "Alt dans le menu fichier"


----------

